# Paramter Count Mismatch



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey all,

Trying to learn 70 680 material and was curious about why I am getting this error. I am using Windows SIM and when I try to create an answer file I select install.wim then choose yes on catalog creation. I then get an error saying "Parameter Count Mismatch". I have installed Server 2008 x86 and used a windows 7 HP X64 install.wim file. I am not connected to the internet on this server.

Was wondering why I have this problem, internet says b/c of no internet connection and a few other reasons, any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can't help with homework.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Its not homework..I'm not even sure what you are referring to, but this is something I am trying to do to increase my knowledge. If you don't know, why did you post?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

70 680 material sounds like certification courses to me.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope, no course, just trying to learn as much as I can to improve my skills in this terrible economy. Even if it was, its not a HW assignment by any means and even if it WAS, you aren't doing any of the work, you would just be helping solve a problem, which is what this site is all about....or so I thought


----------

